# houston ice & brewin co



## Dragon0421 (Dec 31, 2010)

Have this ss bottle houston ice & brewing co with embossed star.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Dec 31, 2010)

close up


----------



## Willow (Dec 31, 2010)

Cory,
 Is this a beer bottle?
 Have any history on this company?


----------



## Dragon0421 (Dec 31, 2010)

yeah it is a beer bottle i think it will come up if you google it


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey Cory.

 Nearly New Year's hey-heys. Did'ya see the excellent history 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Hugh Hamilton hired architect Eugene Heiner, an important Houston architect in the late nineteenth century to design and build a four-story main building for the brewery at the original site. In the spring of 1893, the new building was completed. By 1915, the company had expanded to more than ten buildings joined together physically and stylistically.

 The Houston Ice & Brewing Company, dubbed the Magnolia Brewery, was well known for its beers, sold at five-cents a bottle.

 In 1893, the brewery had top-of-the-line machinery, producing 100 tons of ice and 60,000 barrels of beer per year, all produced with artesian well water. By 1910, beer production had expanded to 200,000 barrels per year.

 Magnolia Building, located at the corner of Franklin and Milam Avenues, was redesigned in 1912 by H.C. Cooke and Co. The building, which still stands, was constructed in the footprint of a former structure known as the Franklin Building. It is believed that around 1915, the brewery was at its largest.

 With the onset of Prohibition in 1920, the brewery began its decine and was forced to place its sole dependence on the manufacture of ice when the brewery accounted for the majority of the companyâ€™s profits. It was at this time the brewery changed its name to Houston Ice & Cold Storage and began leasing, or selling, its buildings.

 In 1922, Hugh Hamilton passed away before witnessing the full demise of the company. The Houston Ice & Brewing Co. struggled to survive, but was finally shut down in 1950.

 Following the shut down, the building housed many different businesses before Burt Truxillo purchased it in 1968 from a bank trust. By this time, the building was in poor condition and was being occupied by homeless people. Truxillo immediately began the buildingâ€™s restoration.

 Despite all of its dramatic history, the Magnolia Brewery Building survived and is now a small souvenir of the company that helped make Houston the historical and industrial center of Texas at one time.






 Brew Master Bio

 Frantz H. Brogniez was born October 26, 1860, at Haine-Saint-Paul, in Hainaut, Belgium. His father was a noted Brew Master and for 25 consecutive years, served in the Belgian senate at Brussels.

 In 1881, Brogniez entered the University of Louvain and enrolled in â€œSpecial Sciences,â€ including engineering and biochemistry. He continued his studies at the Louis Pasteur Institute in France.

 In 1882, Brogniez went to Lichterveld to work in a brewery. While there, he developed the first â€œblondâ€ beer in Belgium.

 With the view of following in his ancestorsâ€™ steps in the brewing art, Brogniez came to America and settled in Detroit. In 1896, he established a brewery and operated it until he released his interests to develop a brewing establishment in Terre Haute, Indiana in 1904. He developed the Terre Haute establishment from a small enterprise to one of the largest in the nation.

 Due to his wife becoming ill and needing to live in a warmer climate, in 1912, Brogniez and his family moved to Houston. Brogniez took charge of the Houston Ice & Brewing Company, building the establishment from a little concern to the largest brewing company south of Milwaukee.

 In 1913, Brogniezâ€™ brewing art brought him into international fame. He was awarded the Grand Prize for his Southern Select beer at the International Congress of Brewers, in competition with 4,096 brewmasters from all over the world.

 In the wake of prohibition, Brogniez went to El Paso in 1923 and became associated with brewing interests in Juarez.

 With the repeal of Prohibition apparent, Howard Hughes was urged to get into the brewing business and agreed to do so on the condition that Frantz Brogniez be the brewmaster. Brogniez and his family arrived back in Houston, which he had adopted as his home city, in 1933 and personally supervised construction of the large plant of the Gulf Brewing Company. He was in charge of the companyâ€™s operations until June, when he underwent mandatory bed rest due to illness and exhaustion.

 Frantz P. Brogniez, sone of the wellknown brewmaster, who throughout his lifetime had been trained in the brewing arts of the Brogniez family, took charge of operating the Gulf Brewing Company after his fatherâ€™s death.

 Frantz H. Brozniezâ€™ career in Houston was another impressive episode in the history of the family, which for 260 years had been outstanding in the brewing arts." From.






 The place is a museum.






 "[Houston Ice and Brewing Company's Magnolia Brewery and (on right) its executive offices (now the Magnolia Ballroom)"  









 These images & lots more history from rightcheer.









 "During the later quarter of the 19th century, manufacturing firms and warehouses dominated the area between Franklin Street and the Bayou. The Magnolia Brewery complex, consisting of the tap room and this cold storage and packing plant, are two of the industrial buildings that remain. Like other warehouses along the Bayou, the basement extended down to the water, where raw materials would arrive by boat and beer would be shipped out.
 The building was originally L-shaped, wrapping around the tap room, with frontage on Franklin Street. During prohibition, a flood caused the Franklin Street side of the complex to collapse into the bayou. Since the brewery was relatively useless during prohibition, the building was never rebuilt." From.

 "...Old brick work from the original brewery building is still visible under the Franklin Street bridge. By 1895 the group was brewing over 35,000 barrels of beer a year. By 1906 Houston Ice and Brewing Association was running power boats to Key West to transport their beer to Cuba.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 2, 2011)

Second morning update to ya, Cory,

 While researching the Moerleins on Eric/cowseatmaize's excellent new stoneware beer, I qas surprised to see this 






 image come up in my field. Talk about varying your search criterisa. Anyhow, this led to another internet outpost of goodies.






 "The Houston Ice and Brewing Association was incorporated in 1887, with Hugh Hamilton as the president of the company, Bertrand Adoue as the vice-president and Hyman Prince as the secretary and treasurer. The story, however, begins much earlier and it revolves around the company's founder Hugh Hamilton and his expertise in the ice manufacturing business which was critical to the commercialization of breweries and the growth of the beer industry.

 Beer, historically, was a warm beverage. In the United States, the first lager beers were produced in the early 1840's. Jonathan Wagner is credited with making the first lager beer in North America in Philadelphia in 1842. As spring ales, they were brewed in the winter and allowed to ferment in the cold air of winter. Lager beer is brewed in cool conditions with a slow acting yeast, then stored ("lagered") in cool conditions to clear the beer of particles and flavors. Brewing usually was a family operation and was done on a small scale. These were craft brewers.

 For industrial production, brew masters had to move away from the craft brewing techniques. The brew masters had to exercise a high degree of control over the temperature of the beer so they could brew the beer all during the year, not just in the cooler months. Many brewers used natural ice in their operations. Ice was cut in the winter from frozen streams and lakes in the north and stored in sawdust insulated containers until it was needed. However, the year round production of lager beer required a level of ice production that could not be maintained through ice harvesting alone.

 In 1859, Ferdinand Carre patented in France an absorption process for making artificial ice, as they called it. The Carre process got a boost in Texas during the Civil War when the supply of natural ice from the north cut off. Daniel Livingston Holden installed a Carre machine in San Antonio during the war and improved his the Carre machine to produce clear ice while using distilled water. In 1873, David Boyle established the first ammonia compression plant for making artificial ice in Jefferson, Texas. These early attempts at refrigeration systems involved a labor intensive method with a series of 10 x 14 foot plates immersed in water with an ammonia refrigerant. An alternate method was the can ice system which required distilled water to prevent bubbles, but it was simple and less labor intensive. It made ice in 300 pounds cans. The use of ammonia, though, in the production of artificial ice was troublesome and dangerous. 

 At the Centennial Exhibition in Philadelphia in August, 1876, there was a major breakthrough in the technology of making artificial ice. Raoul Pictet, an inventor from Geneva, Swizterland, exhibited his new ice making machine. Pictet's machine differed from the more common liquifaction process using ammonia. His ice machine employed a vaporization and expansion process using the less expensive and less hazardous fluid of anhydrous sulphurous acid. The Pictet ice machine itself was quite compact, consisting of a 6-1/2 foot long cylindrical, tubular copper boiler with a diameter of 14 inches that was submerged in a steel vat. The Pictet process, with an 8 horsepower engine, could manufacture 550 pounds of artificial ice in an hour. With that kind of productivity, the demand for the manufacture of artificial ice and cold air for refrigerating rooms and for breweries skyrocketed. Refrigeration began to be commercialized and breweries became the largest users of the new refrigeration technology. By the end of the decade, the modern era of beer brewing had begun in the United States with the support of the industrial advances in commercial refrigeration, automatic bottling machines, pasteurization and railroad distribution. There were over 2,500 breweries in the United States by the late 1870's, producing about 10 million barrels of beer per year (at 31 gallons per barrel).

 The story of breweries in Houston began in the early 1850's with German immigrants Peter Gabel and Henry Schulte who partnered to open a brewery on Preston Avenue at Caroline Street. Shortly thereafter, Henry Schulte opened his own brewery on the banks of Buffalo Bayou at San Jacinto Street and Commerce Avenue. The Floeck family operated a brewery on their tract near Jackson Street. Each of these breweries were family owned craft breweries and probably produced modest quantities of beer in season. They operated on a small scale up to and through the Civil War, and into the 1870's as well.

 By 1877, there were three breweries in Houston. Frederick Hahn had a brewery at the corner of Crockett Street and Beach Street where he also resided (on the banks of White Oak Bayou, four blocks east of Houston Avenue). Gerhard Schulte had taken over the operation of his brother's brewery about 1874 at the same location on San Jacinto Street. John Wagner and Charles Hermann were proprietors of Gabel's brewery on Preston Avenue.

 At this same time, the other component necessary for commercial brewing was beginning to appear in Houston. Elisha Hall and R. R. Everett established the Houston Ice Manufacturing Company. The ice house, or manufacturing facility, was located on the north side of Buffalo Bayou, near the City Water Works.  Their retail office was on the south side of Prairie Ave between Main Street and Fannin Street...

 Hugh Hamilton was born in County Tyrone, Ireland, in July, 1852. Raised in Glasgow, Scotland, Hamilton came to the United States at age 17 and began working at the Cramps Shipbuilding Yards in Philadelphia. It was there that he learned the boilermaker's trade. Hamilton went to San Antonio, Texas initially, but in 1878, he made his way to Houston on foot, walking from San Antonio. The 26 year old Irishman found lodging at the Green Tree House which was operated by Mrs. Julia W. Cleary. The boarding house's location on Preston Avenue near the Phoenix Iron Works may have been planned or fortuitous, but it would be significant in both his personal life and his business career.

 Immediately upon settling in his new town, Hamilton bought the ice factory owned by Wiggin & Simpson, one of the first such factories in Texas, and rebuilt the plant to make it more efficient. His skills as a boilermaker and pipefitter allowed him to modernize and improve upon the ice making process so that this plant could produce five tons of ice per day. Hamilton sold his ice for 10 cents a pound, and the potential seemed unlimited.

 In 1880, Hugh Hamilton & Company, proprietors of the Crystal Ice Manufacturing Company, proudly advertised that they made "artificial ice, as clear, solid and lasting as any natural ice." Hamilton had formed his company with his friend Michael M. Mooney of San Antonio and Emile Hoencke, a local merchant who had a groceries and provisions store on the corner of Dallas Avenue and Smith Street. The office and plant was located near the City Water Works on the north side of Buffalo Bayou, and retail operations were handled from their office at 247 Preston Avenue. An ice house for the company was located at the corner of the Houston & Texas Central Railway and 2nd Street.

 The following year, Hugh Hamilton fell in love with the daughter of the proprietress of the Green Tree House. Mary Wickham married Hugh Hamilton at Annunciation Church in Houston on November 21, 1881. The family grew and prospered along with the ice business. Daughter Julia was born in October, 1882, followed by another daughter Mary in June, 1884 and son Hugh, Jr. in August, 1885.  Daughter Agnes came along in June, 1887, but Hamilton's wife Mary suffered a hemorrhage following the birth of Agnes, and Mary Wickham Hamilton died on August 13, 1888. After Mary's death, Hugh Hamilton married Lily Imhoff. Tragic events, though, followed and that married ended when Lily died in childbirth on October 16, 1896. Both mother Lily and infant daughter were buried in Glenwood Cemetery." From. 

Do'ya feel Kevin Bacon entering, stage right...

 "In 1889, Hugh Hamilton decided to compete directly with Busch's American Brewing Association in the cold beer market. Hamilton became the agent for the Christian Moerlein Brewing Association of Cincinnati. The Christian Moerlein Brewery was the most prominent brewery in Cincinnati and it sold beer throughout the US and even internationally. Its beer was considered to be one of the superior products on the market and, with beer vaults located adjacent to the Crystal Ice Factory at the corner of Washington Avenue and 4th Street, Hamilton was in direct competition with the American Brewing Association of Adolphus Busch a few blocks away. Hamilton advertised that he could provide "the finest beer on the market" from supplies that were replenished daily. Not surprisingly, many  people agreed with that. Moerlein beer was thought to be the best on the market at the time, and the brewery's distribution system was one of the most extensive of its day. The brewery continued to operate after the death of its founder Christian Moerlein in 1897, but closed in 1920 with the enactment of Prohibition and did not re-open after the law's repeal.

 The next move by Hugh Hamilton was even more audacious. In 1892, he joined with his old friend Hyman Prince, with the Galveston investment firm of Adoue and Lobit, and with William M. Rice to build a large brewery plant on the site where his ice plant was located. Formally established in February, 1893, this venture was the Houston Ice and Brewing Association, and its brewery was called the Magnolia Brewery.

 Well known local architect Eugene Heiner designed and built the Houston Ice and Brewing Association's new main building on the northwest corner of Washington Ave and 4th Street. The elaborate and ornate five story brick structure was completed in 1893, and it housed two large ice machines that had a total capacity of 100 tons of ice per day. Water for both the ice and beer operations was obtained from three artesian wells, 800 feet, 300 feet and 150 feet in depth, giving the brewery the capability of producing 60,000 barrels of beer annually.

 The Houston Ice and Brewing Company employed the German born Fritz Kolb as their brew master, and Hugh Hamilton excelled in making the refrigeration which enabled his brewers to make a uniform product all year round. The Magnolia Brewery began producing a general brand called Magnolia and a selection of  bottled beer brands, including Extra Pale, Richelieu, Standard and its most popular, Southern Select. On February 25, 1894, the Houston Ice and Brewing Company proudly announced that they had proven that the climate of Texas and Houston, in particular, could be adapted for the brewing of beer. By 1895, they were brewing more than 35,000 barrels a year.

 Business for the Houston Ice and Brewing Company was good. In the years around the turn of the twentieth century, the company was producing about 250 tons of ice each day and and reaching its capacity of 200,000 barrels of beer annually. In one extraordinary venture, the company was running two power boats to Key West, Florida to ship its beer to Cuba. This success allowed the company to improve its facilities. By 1907, the Houston Ice and Brewing plant and associated buildings, located on the north side of Buffalo Bayou along Washington Avenue, included the main building and an extensive brewing complex consisting of cold storage rooms, freezing tanks, ice storage, a wash room and beer cooling and storage cellars. The Magnolia Brewery facilities on the south side of Washington Avenue included the bottling works, the office and stables surrounding a brick-paved courtyard. 

 A few years later, in 1912, the Houston Ice and Brewing Company expanded across the bayou to Franklin Avenue into a three story building redesigned by the firm of H. C. Cooke and Company and built on the foundations of a late 19th century structure. Magnolia Building, constructed partially over Buffalo Bayou, was connected with buildings on the north bank by a concrete platform over the bayou. The adjacent two story structure on the corner of Franklin Avenue and Milam Street served as the company's executive offices and tap room and also housed the Magnolia Cafe. The Houston Ice and Brewing Company, at its greatest extent, in 1915, consisted of ten buildings on twenty acres extending across both sides of Buffalo Bayou. It was an imposing presence in downtown Houston.

 Belgian born Frantz H. Brogniez was the brew master for the Houston Ice and Brewing Company at the time the new Magnolia Building was built. Brogniez was already famous in the industry for his quality beers, but his work at the Magnolia Brewery was extraordinary. Under Brogniez, the Magnolia Brewery's Southern Select beer won the Grand Prize at the International Congress of Brewers in 1913. The general public concurred with the judges' assessment in the best way possible. The Houston Ice and Brewing Company became the largest brewing company south of Milwaukee.

 As the Magnolia Brewery was growing in prominence in the second decade fo the twentieth century, it was also faced with intense competition in the beer market. Price wars over beer were common, and many of the small craft breweries did not survive. There was a lot of consolidation in the industry. Local brewers grew at the expense of the craft breweries and of the large regional brewers with extensive distribution networks. The number of breweries in the United States declined to about 1,400 in 1914. Attempts to gain a competitive edge lead some brewers in Texas to espouse questionable practices and, in 1915, several breweries in Texas were accused of violations of Texas anti-trust statutes and of making contributions of corporate funds to political campaigns.

 In addition to this difficult economic environment, brewers faced the rising influence of the temperance movement in the United States. The temperance lobby became quite politically astute at this time and displayed an influence in Washington that jeopardized the beer industry. The onset of the hostilities of the world war permitted the prohibition lobby to ride a "wave of virulent xenophobia that came with World War I" aimed at German immigrants and other groups who regarded alcohol consumption as a part of their cultural traditions. On April 4, 1917, the day Congress declared war on Germany, Texas Senator Morris Sheppard introduced the prohibition amendment in the U. S. Senate. By the end of 1917, the proposed constitutional amendment was approved by Congress. The Texas legislature ratified the federal amendment in 1918, and by 1919, the 18th Amendment to the U. S. Constitution, commonly known as Prohibition, was ratified by the necessary number of states." Another mose wave to Buffalo Bayou.






 "In anticipation that the 18th Amendment would go into effect (which it did on January 17, 1920), Hugh Hamilton began to diversify away from the brewing business. In summer of 1918, the Houston Ice and Brewing Company installed $600,000 of new machinery to convert the brewery into a business that manufactured food products. The Magnolia Dairy Products Company, as this new venture was called, produced a variety of dairy products, including Honey Boy Ice Cream, buttermilk, cottage cheese, Magnolia Brand Butter and condensed milk. The logo of a magnolia blossom in a lone star, carried over from the familiar brewery logo, was imprinted on the company's packaging. By January, 1920, the 69 year old Hugh Hamilton, once the foremost brewer in Houston and, perhaps, Texas, declared himself to be a manufacturer of dairy products. The company changed its name to the Houston Ice and Cold Storage Company.

 In mid-summer of 1922, Hugh Hamilton traveled to Milwaukee for medical treatment, and on Friday night, August 4, 1922, he died there. His body was returned to Houston and Hugh Hamilton was laid to rest in the family plot in Washington Cemetery along side his first wife Mary and their son Hugh, Jr. who died in an automobile accident in 1911." Thanks to Louis F. Aulbach.






 "James H. Studdert, the secretary of the Houston Ice and Brewing Company and a long time associate of Hugh Hamilton, took over the management of Magnolia Dairy Products Company, and by 1924, had renamed it the Lone Star Creamery. Studdert operated the creamery well into the 1930's, but he relocated it elsewhere. In March, 1925, the building formerly occupied by the Magnolia Creamery was converted into a "first class popular priced hotel." The new owner, E. F. Williams, christened the new establishment as the Magnolia Hotel. The hotel, fitted with the most modern steam heating system, accommodated 250 guests, and each room was supplied with hot and cold water.

 In the same year, architect Alfred Finn designed alterations to the part of the Magnolia Brewing complex at 110 Milam Street for the Dixon Packing Company, as the former Houston Ice and Brewing Company structures were put to other commercial uses.

 The redeployment of the former Houston Ice and Brewing Company complex of buildings along the bayou was short lived. The rising waters of the Buffalo Bayou flood of May 31, 1929 damaged a portion of the complex and the concrete platform over the bayou. Then, the flood of December, 1935 did even greater damage to the buildings. Significant parts of the the Magnolia Hotel and the Dixon Packing Company were undermined by the swift current of Buffalo Bayou and portions of the buildings crumbled into the bayou.

 The Houston Ice and Brewing Company, which closed during Prohibition, had its spawling industrial plant devastated by the floods of 1929 and 1935. Although the 21st Amendment which repealed Prohibition was ratified in December, 1933, many regional and craft breweries in the United States were unable to re-open for business. Only about 160 breweries were able to be revived after Prohibition, and the Magnolia Brewery was not one of them. The Houston Ice and Brewing Company closed for good in 1950." Thanks again to Louis F. Aulbach.

 I gotta hand it to historians such as Aulbach, who can Take a bill head, a bottle, and a whole lotta scholarship, research and fine writing to enliven the brewing, dairy, and great glasseous discoveries we so admire.






  Walter Brennan as Old Atrocity in 1935's _Barbary Coast_


----------



## jays emporium (Jan 4, 2011)

Great history lesson.  What more could you want to know?
 The bottle is worth about 15 bucks.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jan 5, 2011)

This is whats great about this site. Great replys and thanks for all of the great info.


----------

